# Police clearance certificate when no longer living in UAE



## MissScotland (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello! Can anyone tell me how I go about getting a 'Good conduct certificate' from the police in Dubai? I lived there for 4 years and moved back to the UK 2 years ago.

I need it for my job (an airside pass at an airport).
I've read lots of varying slightly older stories and it's filling me with dread! 

I did have an emirates ID, but they take it off you before you leave the country. Will they still have my finger prints etc on file? I'll be passing through for a few days either end of a holiday at the end of this month, I'm thinking it'll be easier to wait and do it in person then. 

Has anyone done this already and can please give me the heads up on the correct procedure so I'm not running around like a headless chicken? 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Apply online for it on the police website, no matter where you live.


----------



## MissScotland (Mar 28, 2017)

I checked the Police website. Unfortunately it requires a valid Emirates ID, which I don't have. ?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Get someone to do it here on your behalf with copies of everything?


----------



## MissScotland (Mar 28, 2017)

i need to know what 'it' is. That's why I'm asking if anyone knows. ?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

You can apply online moi.gov.ae or in person at some police stations in UAE, many embassies in other countries (eg uae embassy in UK) will provide the same for previous residents but it usually takes a while to be sent to you that way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANVARSADIQTP (May 10, 2017)

*PCC From Dubai Police HQ*



MissScotland said:


> Hello! Can anyone tell me how I go about getting a 'Good conduct certificate' from the police in Dubai? I lived there for 4 years and moved back to the UK 2 years ago.
> 
> I need it for my job (an airside pass at an airport).
> I've read lots of varying slightly older stories and it's filling me with dread!
> ...


Hi, The Police Clearance Certificate DUBAI, Also known as PCC Dubai can be obtained from the Police Head Quarters in Dubai. The documents required are the Passport copy, Current Visa copy - if the visa is canceled then the canceled visa copy and original Emirates ID. The Process takes around 3 days normally. Also now the PCC comes online via Email and that takes only 1 to 3 hours. If you do not have the original Emirates ID, still you can apply for the PCC from the Country where you live. You can go to the Nearest police station in your Country and get your finger print done from there and get the fingerprint attested by the UAE Embassy in London and then send it to Dubai and If you can go personally do that or else any of your friends or relatives can do this on behalf of you. 
I am not sure if you sort it out or not 
Hope this will work for you. 

Anvar xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisamari (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi there, I am also trying to get a Police Clearance certificate but I am in the UK. I can get my fingerprints done from my local police office but do I need a special fingerprint card approved by the UAE or can I just have them taken and notarized by my local police office in whatever format they do them? This whole process is such a grey area when it comes to the specifics and the UAE Embassy don't seem clear on it either. Please help!!


----------



## arafattehsin (Jun 17, 2016)

This has been an unfortunate case that UAE does not allow you to apply for PCC online if you are not a resident anymore. This is happened with me as well.

I'm looking for quick ways to get it done (if someone has already done it).


----------

